Ask HN: Who is the creator of the Unicode emoticon shrug, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯? - stevewilhelm
======
brogrammer2019
From my understanding it evolved from Japanese net discussions aka kaomojis

[https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%A1%94%E6%96%87%E5%AD%97#%E...](https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%A1%94%E6%96%87%E5%AD%97#%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E5%9E%8B%E3%81%AE%E9%A1%94%E6%96%87%E5%AD%97)

Complete history is here:

Link: [https://www.theawl.com/2014/05/the-life-and-times-
of-%C2%AF_...](https://www.theawl.com/2014/05/the-life-and-times-
of-%C2%AF_%E3%83%84_%C2%AF/)

